# كيف تصبح قائداً ؟



## مـاجـد (15 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....اما بعد :-*

*احمل لكم تلخيص لكتاب *

*النسخه المترجمه *
*كيف تصبح قائدا *
*للكاتب وارين بينيس*​ 
*وانصح كل من يشاهد هذا الموضوع ان يقراء هذا الكتاب لأنه مفيد جدا وواضح و صريح وبه امثله لكل نقطه من نقاط هذا الكتاب وبالمناسبه الامثله هم قاداه ورؤساء عالميين او غربيين بالاخص ويمكن تطبيقه على اي نشاط انت تقوم به...*

*الملف المرفق هو ملخص للكتاب من إعدادي....*​


----------



## اسامة عبدالعزيز (15 مايو 2007)

التلخيص ممتع و مفيد


----------



## amralaa (15 مايو 2007)

اتمنى ان يقرأه كل المهندسين العاملين بادارة المشروعات


----------



## engr.alaa (15 مايو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## مـاجـد (15 مايو 2007)

اسامة عبدالعزيز قال:


> التلخيص ممتع و مفيد


 اشكرك على مرورك:13:


----------



## مـاجـد (15 مايو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> اتمنى ان يقرأه كل المهندسين العاملين بادارة المشروعات


 هذا صحيح لأنه يعتبر قوانين المنضمه الفغاله في المجتمع والمنضمات موجوده في اي مؤسسة (الاهليه و الحكوميه)


----------



## مـاجـد (15 مايو 2007)

engr.alaa قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر على جهودك الطيبة


 شكرا على مرورك...


----------



## abu nouran (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## anter2005 (16 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مـاجـد (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخوتي على المرور


----------



## CVLMASTER (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي


----------



## محمد مطر (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## مـاجـد (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## عمر جواد كاظم (18 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور يااخ ماجد


----------



## مـاجـد (20 مايو 2007)

عمر جواد كاظم قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور يااخ ماجد


اهلا وسهلا...


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع ومتميز
جزاك الله خيرا أخ/ماجد


----------



## os 5555 (6 يونيو 2007)

اللة يجزيك الخير


----------



## agaa (6 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية تم التحميل ملخص ممتاز

تحياتي


----------



## engahmedezz (24 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hanyatia (25 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ameer12312322 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووو جدا على الكتاااب

بس يا رييييت اذا بتقدر تعطيني الكتاب كاملا 

وانا بستنا بردك اما برسالة او على التعليقات


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## البورتسوداني (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## NAK (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود طيب


----------

